# What foods do you hate/won't eat?



## Lefty7887 (Jan 8, 2009)

Inspired by the other thread.  I hate liver of any kind.  I'm not keen on Lima beans either.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 8, 2009)

Organs.


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 8, 2009)

liver and green lima beans


----------



## HMGgal (Jan 8, 2009)

What I unkindly call offal: tripe, organs, head cheese, scrapple, blood sausage, and I've always hated Brussels sprouts (they grow in the field next to my house and stink to high heaven after they've harvested). I think if I had them properly prepared, I could deal.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 8, 2009)

calve's liver
lima beans, or any kind of beans, except green beens
turnip
brussel sprouts
cooked green cabbage, love red
lamb


----------



## GrillingFool (Jan 8, 2009)

Eggplant.
I eat lima beans prepared in 1 way only.
soggy bread. UGH.
cooked carrots. Raw, yummy.
tripe
buttermilk. GAG

Serve me any of them and there they will sit.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 8, 2009)

beets
turnips
radishes
any bitter greens
lima beans
liver


----------



## sattie (Jan 8, 2009)

peas (but I like split pea soup)
meat loaf
bell peppers
olives
raisins


----------



## jabbur (Jan 8, 2009)

offal
liver
I have really tried to eat liver prepared different ways.  I cannot seem to swallow it.  Even when Mom would dice it up in her stuffing it had to practically be purred for me to get it down.  Once we were eating at Shoney's on a road trip.  The buffett had this beef dish that looked like roast beef in an onion gravy.  Took one bite, spit it out and passed it to hubby.  Offal just seems awful!  Perhaps if no one told me I might eat it.  Never had it but just the thought is enough to turn my stomach.


----------



## padams2359 (Jan 8, 2009)

Did Not Eat:
Liver – Eat Pate’ Now
Cooked Carrots
 
Still Do Not Eat:
Smothered Potatoes
Hash Browns
Fried Eggs
Organs
Olives
Vienna Sausage
Deviled Ham
Chicken and Dumplings
Blood Sausage
I do not know what scrapple is, but I think I have heard of it before, and I did not like what is sounded like.


----------



## roadfix (Jan 8, 2009)

I'll eat anything on this planet except fermented soybeans.  Just the smell of this food gags me.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 8, 2009)

roadfix said:


> I'll eat anything on this planet except fermented soybeans. Just the smell of this food gags me.


 

Isn't that soy sauce? Ok, I'll have yours.


----------



## Mel! (Jan 8, 2009)

I dont like cellery.


----------



## phinz (Jan 8, 2009)

I can't stomach nato either, roadfix. 

I won't eat anything blue, and when it comes to icing I won't eat blue, green, red or black icing. Blech. Especially red. Too bitter.

Most other foods that I won't eat are only because they give me GI distress. I'm pretty good about trying everything at least once. I've watched Zimmern and usually say, "Yeah. I'd try that." I'd draw the line at rotting meat, though. The smell makes me gag.


----------



## smoke king (Jan 8, 2009)

Liver, in any way, shape or form. Asparagus, Brussel Sprouts. Mushrooms-I've seen _where_ they grow. Edame-tried it for the first, and last time recently. Squid (aka Calamari), organ meats, tongue.

I'm sure there are more,but this is off the top of my head.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 8, 2009)

Have tried and will not eat again: Chit'lins (and Andouillettes); cottage cheese; pepperoni sausage; halvah; Haggis; rutabaga; durian; lutefisk; tofu (tempeh and seitan); raisins (except in Haagen Dazs Rum Raisin Ice Cream ); 

of course, if it's a matter of life and death, all bets are off.


----------



## padams2359 (Jan 8, 2009)

I loved Brussell Sprouts as a kid, and still do.  My mom did not cook them ever.  I would eat them at a friend's house.  His mom would call me and tell me she cooked them, always with cheese sauce.  I now cut them in half.  Pour olive oil, salt and pepper on them and put them under the broiler for about 10 minutes, or add them under a racked baked chicken or pork loin right before it is done.  They have a great nutty flavor when done this way.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 8, 2009)

Beets, cauliflower, beef & calves liver, turnips/rutabaga, parsnips and certain forms of eggplant.


----------



## toni1948 (Jan 8, 2009)

brains, cottage cheese, kidneys, tongue, don't like to look at whole fish on a plate, rice pudding..will cook with buttermilk... but will not drink it. I guess, this means I could eat at just about anyone's house. 

I eat everything that Andy doesn't eat.


----------



## roadfix (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm sure a lot of food dislikes are simply psychological.


----------



## Yakuta (Jan 8, 2009)

Will not eat - Any type of organ meats (have tried liver, kidney, brain, etc. but just not a huge fan of any of it) , frog, alligator, snake or other exotic animals (including rabbit), Pork for religious reasons and Turnips (too pungent for my taste).  

Other than that I will try most things.


----------



## licia (Jan 8, 2009)

No liver except calves liver or baby beef
collard greens
raw oysters
calimari
scallops


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 8, 2009)

roadfix said:


> I'm sure a lot of food dislikes are simply psychological.


I completely agree. I must be a total basket case because there are whole lists of foods I won't eat!


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 8, 2009)

Eggs.
I bake with them
but cant eat them alone in any form (omlet, hard boiled, poached, scrambled...)

Milk
Cook with it,but wont drink it by itself

Meat & Fish & pork ..
Because im a vegetarian
But if i wernt, id probably go for a meatball hero, double quarter pounder with cheese and extra pickles, whopper, the crappy jack in the box tacos, chili dog


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 8, 2009)

There are a few things that I haven't tried yet that I probably won't try, but for the most part I will try anything.  As far as foods that I have tried, I hate black licorice, figs (but am ok with Fig Newtons), collards, swiss chard, buttermilk, and dates.  For some reason I have a feeling I have forgotten a big one!  Ah!  Oysters.

Barbara


----------



## Mama (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't eat any organ meat or anything that sounds like it's made from organ meat. Raw oysters, squid, octopus, and most of the stuff you see on Anthony Bourdain's No Reservations. Other than that, I'll eat just about anything....


----------



## vyapti (Jan 8, 2009)

roadfix said:


> I'll eat anything on this planet except fermented soybeans.  Just the smell of this food gags me.


I felt like that for a long time too.  I recently started making Tempeh 'meat'balls that turned out pretty good.  So, (almost) any food has potential.

EXCEPT Brussels Sprouts, those things are nasty.  I'm vegetarian too and most meat smells nasty to me now (even bacon).  I'd put cheese on my don't eat list because I don't, but I love it.


----------



## miniman (Jan 8, 2009)

Any offal, cauliflower and any blue cheese.


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 8, 2009)

I just googled offal and scrapple.


----------



## Leolady (Jan 8, 2009)

I hate peas, brains, scrapple, and angel food cake.

Angel food cake tastes like a sponge!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 8, 2009)

Brussel sprouts, peas, head cheese, tripe, those kinds of things. I do like organ meats, but not hoofs or snouts or tails or..um...you know....Rocky Mountain Oysters.....that kind of thing... LOL.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 8, 2009)

I absolutely, will NOT EVER eat oysters or anchovies!!!!


----------



## luvs (Jan 8, 2009)

pie
catfish


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 9, 2009)

Lefty7887 said:


> I just googled offal and scrapple.



That's okay, I'll have yours.


----------



## Wart (Jan 9, 2009)

I won't eat organs but I will eat scrapple. And lots of it.


----------



## bankai (Jan 11, 2009)

Well, i don't know of a single thing i "wouldn't" eat ... but i'm not terribly fond of 'natto' :S *shudders at the thought*


----------



## elaine l (Jan 11, 2009)

I will eat most anything (well not crazy stuff) but I never could stand the taste of lamb.  It looks good when someone orders it but I just don't like it.


----------



## Saphellae (Jan 11, 2009)

I just tried blue cheese over the holidays (with cranberries in it) and I really loved it. 

That said, it took a few bites before I acquired the taste. I forced it down and told myself it was good. LOL


----------



## AllenOK (Jan 11, 2009)

I like to say that I have an open mind when it comes to food.  There aren't many things that I will NOT try.  Here's they are:

Liver - except in Dirty Rice
Canned peas - love them fresh or frozen
Lima beans
Brains or other Central Nervous Tissue - look up Mad Cow Disease and how it's spread
Canned spinach - smell makes me involuntarily hurl as soon as the can is opened

I'm not terribly fond of raw tomatoes.  I will eat them if I have to, but prefer not to.
I haven't actually bought offal with the intentions of eating them.  I don't have anything against offal, but haven't tried it.
Overcooked squash is a big turn-off for me.

There's probably more, but I'd have to really think hard about it.

For all those folks who are adamantly AGAINST offal, do y'all buy and eat hotdogs?  Potted Meat?


----------



## thrintone (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm pretty particular...

I'm a not a huge meat eater. I was a strict vegetarian for about 10 years. Now I'll eat tuna about once a month and I don't care if my soup is made with stock, other than that no meat.
I don't care for eggplant, zucchini, squash really at all, mushrooms, olives and eggs.


----------



## whole milk (Jan 11, 2009)

How can so many people hate liver!?  It's one of my favorites.    Try a chicken liver mousse with lots of port wine and see if you don't change your tune.  


I'm really good about at least trying anything.  The foods that are an absolute NO are insects -- they don't have to be from the night market in China, they eat crickets in Japan and grasshoppers in France and America and it's a big, big no for me.  (My friend, while we were in Australia, ate live grubs.  Just watching him, I couldn't eat the rest of the day.)

Oh, I forgot, snails are an exception.  Don't know why, guess the butter and garlic makes em more appealing.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 11, 2009)

there are very few foods that i won't eat and/or don't like.

you can forget about bugs, although i've eaten grubs and worms in survival training.

lima beans are one of the few veggies i dislike..

ika (squid), and ikura (salmon eggs) are the only 2 types of sushi i don't like.

and cottage cheese mixed with hot pasta makes me gag, almost as if dee made it...


----------



## tannerodell (Jan 11, 2009)

cilantro!!! and i'll always try new foods, no matter what it is.


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 11, 2009)

well not much grosses me out. I happen to like liver kidneys sweet breads etc, heart tongue, etc. If cooked properly, tripe and chit'lins are fine too. I like veggies, but simply boiling won't do. THose turnips and such like do much better roasted, parsnips especially along side lamb or beef! Beets surely should be roasted. Dark leafy greens are a natural with pork and a fine vinegar. Strong cheeses are great too, love buttermilk, can drink it by the glass. and love fish and sea food. 

Never had durian and probably don't need to, sea urchin too. No I won't eat insects worms bugs etc. 
Snake eel gator and iguana are fine.
Don't have much of a sweet tooth so most sticky fruity deserts, even common ones, leave me cold. I can eat it but don't need the calories and don't care for the taste. Prefer my fruit raw in most cases.


----------



## chefnaterock (Jan 12, 2009)

Lefty7887 said:


> Inspired by the other thread. I hate liver of any kind. I'm not keen on Lima beans either.


 
Yes, right on, at least most liver, but not all, and definately lima beans!  Also tripe, reproductive organs, and mussels (although I love most shellfish).


----------



## Claire (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm really not fond of grits, or other forms of corn meal (cornbread, etc).  Funny, because I like almost all other forms of corn.  One thing is that I don't dislike any food enough to gag or do other forms of appalling table manners.  So people assume that I don't dislike anything.  Just because I don't go around puking doesn't mean that I don't like  something.


----------



## RobsanX (Jan 12, 2009)

Looking through this list there are a few things I haven't tried like brains and testicles, but I eat pretty much everything. I had tripe soup a couple of times, and I didn't like it, but I might be willing to try tripe again if it was prepared differently.

I guess I'm like a billy goat, put it in front of me, and I'll eat it!


----------



## phinz (Jan 20, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
A man after my own tastes, no pun intended.


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 22, 2009)

Here is a list of items that I will not eat and all of them I have tried at least once:

caraway seeds
squid
oysters
tongue or any other organ
mutton
beets
cooked turnips
parsnips
okra
trout


----------



## Max Sutton (Jan 23, 2009)

*Hate lima beans!*

lima beans


----------



## Claire (Jan 24, 2009)

Not crazy about lima beans myself.  One time a friend of mine fixed them with a sort of Italian red sauce (like you might put on spaghetti), though, and they were quite good.  So it can be done.  She said, too, that part of the secret was buying them small and fresh (rather than large and reconstituted from the dried).


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 29, 2009)

I can tolerate lima beans, but didn't as a kid.

I can't stand liver or okra!


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 29, 2009)

Liver, lima beans, beets.


----------



## Glorie (Jan 29, 2009)

Internal organs of any kind and sardines *shudders*


----------



## Noodlehead (Jan 30, 2009)

I have a pretty wide plate and love trying new foods but I cannot abhor sushi.Now gimme a raw oyster washed down with some hot sauce and lemon juice and I'm happier n' a pig in slop.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 30, 2009)

Noodlehead said:


> I have a pretty wide plate and love trying new foods but I cannot abhor sushi.Now gimme a raw oyster washed down with some hot sauce and lemon juice and I'm happier n' a pig in slop.


I love that phrase - "pretty wide plate"! Sadly, my plate is saucer size. I hate a lot of different foods.


----------



## Noodlehead (Jan 30, 2009)

OOOPs I mean palate,not plate!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 30, 2009)

Noodlehead said:


> OOOPs I mean palate,not plate!


 Heck, I liked it better the other way!


----------



## Noodlehead (Jan 30, 2009)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Heck, I liked it better the other way!



 Well I wished my plate wasn't quite as wide sometimes!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jan 30, 2009)

Meatloaf.  When my mother was in the hospital giving birth to my brother my father tried to make meatloaf to be a "good dad" but it was the worst thing I've tasted in all my life.  I haven't eaten meatloaf since and that was 35 years ago.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 30, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> Meatloaf.  When my mother was in the hospital giving birth to my brother my father tried to make meatloaf to be a "good dad" but it was the worst thing I've tasted in all my life.  I haven't eaten meatloaf since and that was 35 years ago.


Meatloaf is one of the things I refuse to eat, too. My mom made it all the time when I was a kid and it was absolutely horrible. I can honestly say I haven't eaten _any_ meatloaf in over 40 years! Just the thought of it makes me gag.


----------



## Silversage (Jan 30, 2009)

Livermush (I think you have to be from North Carolina to like it),
Pimemto cheese,
Raw oysters,
Peaches.


----------

